# General > Pets Corner >  A very sick dog

## highlander

Had to take our poor dog barney to the vets on thursday, he had got a stone lodged in his intestines and had to have a major operation, thanks to the fantastic vets in thurso they managed to operate and remove the stone but had to cut away a large part of his intestines.
Poor barney is still in a very bad way, on friday when i phoned we were to it was 50/50 for him to survive, he was holding his own but not out of the woods. This morning when i phoned we were told he was sitting up and looking a lot brighter, we were asked if we could come down to the surgery to encourage him to eat something as they dont know how things will turn out once he does eat, when we got there we were so surprised to see him so bright and even tried to wag his tail but no, i could not get him to take anything, fingers and toes crossed he will pull through but its early days, until we can get him to eat to let us know if the intestine is going to hold. I am posting a photo of barney, he is the one lying down with his best pal shep.

----------


## unicorn

Lots of healing thoughts going Barneys way, you can pull through bonnie Lad, xx

----------


## ginajade

Fingers crossed for Barney's recovery. What beautiful dogs.

----------


## Margaret M.

C'mon, Barney, eat a wee something and please let that intestine hold!  Beautiful dogs, Highlander, please keep us posted on Barney's progress.

----------


## brandy

ahhh bless...adding my prayers for a healthy and happy recovery!

----------


## arana negra

Lovley dogs I hope Barney will be back in fine fettle soon  :Smile:

----------


## dragonfly

hope Barney makes a good recovery, he's lovely as is shep.  The vets are fantastic and hopefully they can pull him through this.  Thinking of you

----------


## cuddlepop

Who would believe a stone could do so much damage.
Our collie loved to catch stones as was effident by the number of cracked teeth she develped.
Big lecture from vet about stone chasing so we stopped it.Collies just are too curious for their own good. :Frown: 

Will be thinking about your collie allday now,please keep us posted. :Frown:

----------


## BINBOB

OH...........poor u and Barney...........really hope he will soon be back home,fit and well.Bless.

----------


## Liz

Sorry to hear about Barney and will send him healing light until he makes a complete recovery.
It is encouraging that he is much brighter and am sure he will eat when he is ready.

Take care. xxx

----------


## krackenkid

Thinking of you and Barney hope he gets well soon so he can be back with his best pal, Shep, have you tried feeding him cat food, i.e the pouches? when my old collie, who i sadly lost last month, was sick thats all he would eat, worth a try, good luck and keep us posted

----------


## highlander

Just back from the vets and got barney home, he is to be kept quiet and dry, still not out of the woods as we dont know if the wound will hold once he starts to eat. Bought a fresh chicken to tempt him, im sure that will work. Have to give him strong painkillers and antibotics, hopefully he will be back to normal in three weeks.

----------


## ffg

my dog did the same thing not once but twice cost me a fortune at the time but he came round ok after about a week each time he went back to eating a chicken and rice diet to make it easy to digest after about a fortnight on that he went back on his normal diet of dried dog food and smaller stones  :Wink:

----------


## cuddlepop

> Just back from the vets and got barney home, he is to be kept quiet and dry, still not out of the woods as we dont know if the wound will hold once he starts to eat. Bought a fresh chicken to tempt him, im sure that will work. Have to give him strong painkillers and antibotics, hopefully he will be back to normal in three weeks.


I'm sure with lots of your tendering loving care and all our hopes and prayers he'll make it.
Chicken for his tea tonight,whose a lucky boy then. :Grin:

----------


## highlander

> my dog did the same thing not once but twice cost me a fortune at the time but he came round ok after about a week each time he went back to eating a chicken and rice diet to make it easy to digest after about a fortnight on that he went back on his normal diet of dried dog food and smaller stones


Thank you for your post, i know its early days but nope he turned his head away from everything, even made his favorite yorkshire pudding but its just going to take time.
Thank you all for your kind thoughts.

----------


## ciderally

thinking of you all...let us know how he is doing daily if you get the time...xx

----------


## unicorn

It is hard when they are ill and cant tell you whats going on  ::

----------


## Liz

I am glad you have got Barney home but know how worried you must still be.

Hopefully, he will eat when he feels ready. A really good food is Naturediet Lite which is easy to digest.
Is he drinking okay as this is more important?

Will keep the healing light going.xxx

----------


## Lavenderblue2

Oh dear Highlander, maybe once he feels a little more settled he'll take something to eat.  He's been through a lot in the last few days, we know how we'd be ourselves.  It's hard on the two of you seeing him like that, hopefully the next few hours will make all the difference.

Get well soon Barney.

----------


## Liz

> Oh dear Highlander, maybe once he feels a little more settled he'll take something to eat.  He's been through a lot in the last few days, we know how we'd be ourselves.  It's hard on the two of you seeing him like that, hopefully the next few hours will make all the difference.
> 
> Get well soon Barney.


You are so right. Don't think we'd feel like eating either! :: 

Animals are so good in knowing when they should and shouldn't eat. Maybe he is just giving his poor tum time to heal.

----------


## highlander

Barney now been home for 5 hrs, still wont drink water or eat, although i can understand him not wanting food, i tried to give him his antibotic he wont have it!!! tried it in food, tried putting it in his mouth, nope hes not having it!!  but its his tramadol painkillers i have to give him at 10pm i am worried about.

----------


## Liz

If you are at all worried why don't you give the vet a ring? Perhaps they could come and give him the antibitoic and painkiller by injection?

As you said I wouldn't worry about him not eating but he may get dehyrdrated if he doesn't drink.

Re the tramadol painkiller I take this and, not sure whether it would have the same effect on an animal, but it makes me feel quite sick if I take it for more than two days. ::

----------


## highlander

Gave the vet a ring liz, he said not to worry too much him not getting his antibotic but to take him back tomorrow and will give me  injections for him.

----------


## Liz

Hope that has put your mind to rest then.

I am sure he will 'pick up' as is early days. Really awful to see our bairns so unwell. ::

----------


## teenybash

Barney looks a fine dog and I am sure will pull through......he will soon tell you when he is ready to eat and when he does it might be an idea to mash his food up a little, giving those intestines less to do,
Plenty to drink and all should be well.......time is what he needs as he will feel so unwell with the effects of anesthetic.....maybe the  water is more than he can face at the moment.
Healing candles lit to send out all of that wonderful healing light. Big cuddle for Barney from Teenybash..................... :Smile:

----------


## BINBOB

> Gave the vet a ring liz, he said not to worry too much him not getting his antibotic but to take him back tomorrow and will give me injections for him.


Do u think he would eat warmed ambrosia rice pudding??We had a similar situation with a girl[she had peritonitis after spaying op.] and would not eat or drink............this worked for her..we spoon fed her slowly.
best wishes............

----------


## cuddlepop

> Gave the vet a ring liz, he said not to worry too much him not getting his antibotic but to take him back tomorrow and will give me injections for him.


 
The only way we could get dileas to take her antibiotic was by crushing it and mixing it with full cream milk.

Try that, at least that way your getting some fluid down him too. :Smile:

----------


## Liz

> Do u think he would eat warmed ambrosia rice pudding??We had a similar situation with a girl[she had peritonitis after spaying op.] and would not eat or drink............this worked for her..we spoon fed her slowly.
> best wishes............





> The only way we could get dileas to take her antibiotic was by crushing it and mixing it with full cream milk.
> 
> Try that, at least that way your getting some fluid down him too.


To be honest I would be wary of giving dairy products to dogs (and cats). The only exception I would make to this would be some organic live yogurt after a tummy upset or antibiotics as this helps replenish the good bacteria in the gut.http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Should_dogs_drink_milk

I would also avoid wheat as this can be an 'irritant' to the gut as well.

When Barney is ready he would be better on just chicken and rice (mashed as suggested by Teenybash) as this is bland and easy to digest.

For now though as long as he drinks that will be fine.

Let us know how he gets on at the Vets.

Big hugs to you both! xxx

----------


## BINBOB

> To be honest I would be wary of giving dairy products to dogs (and cats). The only exception I would make to this would be some organic live yogurt after a tummy upset or antibiotics as this helps replenish the good bacteria in the gut.http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Should_dogs_drink_milk
> 
> I would also avoid wheat as this can be an 'irritant' to the gut as well.
> 
> When Barney is ready he would be better on just chicken and rice (mashed as suggested by Teenybash) as this is bland and easy to digest.
> 
> For now though as long as he drinks that will be fine.
> 
> Let us know how he gets on at the Vets.
> ...


 
Iknow what u are saying about dairy products....and do agree ...but in a DESPERATE situation...try anything.

My abbi [dog with peritonitis...........had 2 major ops.] it really saved her life,rice pudding,just a few teaspoons at a time.Itook her 5/6 weeks to recover..........
I also agree with the live yogurt,my dogs just love it. :Wink:

----------


## Liz

> Iknow what u are saying about dairy products....and do agree ...but in a DESPERATE situation...try anything.
> 
> My abbi [dog with peritonitis...........had 2 major ops.] it really saved her life,rice pudding,just a few teaspoons at a time.Itook her 5/6 weeks to recover..........
> I also agree with the live yogurt,my dogs just love it.


Oh yes I definitely agree with you in that when it is an emergency anything goes!!! :Grin:

----------


## BINBOB

> Oh yes I definitely agree with you in that when it is an emergency anything goes!!!


 
Thanks,Liz............ :Wink:

----------


## cuddlepop

I used that elmlea double cream...it fooled her. :Wink: 

I know what your saying Liz but she is just terrible at taking pills. ::

----------


## Liz

> I used that elmlea double cream...it fooled her.
> 
> I know what your saying Liz but she is just terrible at taking pills.


Needs must! ::

----------


## Liz

How is Barney today?

----------


## highlander

Update. just back from the vets, he was given injections for pain and antibotics, his  temp is good but its the next few days that is the worrying time to see if hes going to be on the road to recovery. He did drink a pint of water but no food. To take him back to vets again tomorrow night.

----------


## Liz

I know it must still be an awful and worrying time for you but take heart that he managed to drink a fair amount of water and keep it down.Also the fact that his temp is okay is a good sign as obviously no infection.

I would say it is good that he isn't eating as it will give his tummy even more time to heal.

Keeping the healing light going!

----------


## Liz

> Thanks,Liz............


Not at all. I thought I may come across as trying to teach my granny to suck eggs!!! ::

----------


## ciderally

thats good news for today....little at a time...xx

----------


## BINBOB

> Not at all. I thought I may come across as trying to teach my granny to suck eggs!!!


Ur granny....I am only 89.............. ::  ::

----------


## teenybash

A pint of water is good and will help Barney to flush out his system and get it started again.............Hope for more good news tomorrow..... 

*Lots and lots of healing light,*
*will curl a circle white and bright*
*ensuring Barney wins his fight......* :Smile:

----------


## Liz

> Ur granny....I am only 89..............


Och you're a youngster!!!lol

----------


## cuddlepop

Highlander thats good news he's drinking as to the eating maybe he associates pain with that if his intestines were blocked. :: 

Dogs are as complex as humans. :Frown: 

BINBOB your never 89....... :Wink:

----------


## BINBOB

Hope things are getting better for Barney today. :Grin:

----------


## BINBOB

> Highlander thats good news he's drinking as to the eating maybe he associates pain with that if his intestines were blocked.
> 
> Dogs are as complex as humans.
> 
> BINBOB your never 89.......


U have not seen me!!!! ::

----------


## ciderally

wondering how barney is today?

----------


## highlander

Update..just back from the vets, things not too good, poor barney still not eating and stopped drinking, he was in some pain so was kept in and has to get an xray, depending on what the x ray says they might have to operate again, we were told its the fifth day that things go wrong. Poor barney has been through so much and i could not get over the strengh he has considering hes not eaten since a week, will phone tomorrow to find out the outcome.

----------


## teenybash

Poor Barney, he must be awfully sore. He looks a big strong fella and the vet will have a good look at what is going on and take it from there.
Hopefully it is just the pain that is preventing him eating and drinking....
Please give him lots of positive strokes and pets as he will absorb the energy from you firm but gentle touch......every little helps......Please keep us all updated..................... :Smile:

----------


## BINBOB

Oh.........so sorry...thinking of u both tonight.

----------


## Liz

> Update..just back from the vets, things not too good, poor barney still not eating and stopped drinking, he was in some pain so was kept in and has to get an xray, depending on what the x ray says they might have to operate again, we were told its the fifth day that things go wrong. Poor barney has been through so much and i could not get over the strengh he has considering hes not eaten since a week, will phone tomorrow to find out the outcome.



I am so sorry to hear that poor Barney is still unwell.  :: 

Hoping and praying that the veterinary care he receives (even if that means another op) will help him on his way to recovery.

Who would have thought a stone could cause such damage?!

Thinking of you as know how worried, and tired, you must be.

Take care xxx

----------


## Bakerbhoy

Hi really sorry to read bout ur wee dog.  We had a GSD that swallowed a ball but no one realized he would be fine for days then be violently sick.  Anyway to cut a long story short one emergency op later n offending ball removed he wouldn't eat a thing.  I eventually persuaded him to eat baby food!! He needed fed every 30 mins but it worked, he would also drink complan which helped with building his strength up.  When we went back to get stitches out the vet couldn't believe how well he was looking.  It took wks to get him eating dog food but he did eventually.  Will keep my fingers crossed you get some good news.

----------


## highlander

> Hi really sorry to read bout ur wee dog.  We had a GSD that swallowed a ball but no one realized he would be fine for days then be violently sick.  Anyway to cut a long story short one emergency op later n offending ball removed he wouldn't eat a thing.  I eventually persuaded him to eat baby food!! He needed fed every 30 mins but it worked, he would also drink complan which helped with building his strength up.  When we went back to get stitches out the vet couldn't believe how well he was looking.  It took wks to get him eating dog food but he did eventually.  Will keep my fingers crossed you get some good news.


Thank you for posting that, it is reasureing and thank you all for your kind wishes, our dog bruno who lived till he was 14 ate stones like smarties lol unbelievable i would say to him dont eat that stones, he would look at me as if to say just u try stopping me! and would pop another in his mouth, we were very lucky he did not have to go through the same operation.

----------


## Kenn

Hope Barney makes it through as he's very special.

----------


## arana negra

Sorry to read Barney is not doing so good, hope the stay at the vets will help get him sorted out.

----------


## poppett

Hope Barney makes a good recovery.

----------


## teenybash

Keep hopes high there is good news for Barney today................. :Smile:

----------


## brandy

waiting here with bubs and spot fingers and paws crossed for good news!

----------


## Liz

Hoping so much for good news re Barney.

----------


## cuddlepop

I do hope you have better news soon.
Its such a worry when our pet are ill. :Frown:

----------


## highlander

No real news to give today, barney had to be sedated to have an x-ray, they never seen anymore stones, hes tender on his wounds with a temp and is being kept in today, have to wait and see what tomorrow brings.

----------


## Liz

Oh poor Barney he will need to get over the sedative now.

It is an awful time for you and really hoping for good news!!!

Sending you big hugs. xxx

----------


## teenybash

If he has a temp and still tender there might be a little bit of infection but, the vets will probably inject anti biotics and they should do the trick.

How worried you must be but, be strong for the Barney lad and warm hugs to you and when you can for Barney.

----------


## cuddlepop

Thinking of you both today.
Really hope you hear better news. :Frown:

----------


## BINBOB

> Thinking of you both today.
> Really hope you hear better news.


I am thinking same as u....paws crossed. xxx

----------


## jac1791

any word of Barney today -- hope he is feeling a bit better.....

----------


## dragonfly

ditto, keeping fingers crossed for good news

----------


## highlander

I phoned the vets this morning, hes cheerful and has drunk some water, we are picking him up at 7pm so he will be able to get his injections of antibotics and painkillers, wont know until i talk to the vet later whats the next step, aye shep is missing him, looking forward to getting barney home, hecks if the dog knew how many was rooting for him, his answer is a nice BARK to you all lol

----------


## dragonfly

people power pulled Brodie through his liver op Highlander, thoroughly believe that, not only on here but on a doodle website too, hopefully will do the same for Barney

----------


## teenybash

Such good news about Barney....sounds as if he has turned the corner and heading down the Healing Road. I bet you are so relieved that he is coming home...............Big cuddles for him.....and a wee one to yourself. :Smile:

----------


## cuddlepop

Thats a wee bit of good news,lets hope the vet can put all our minds at rest tonight when you pick him up. :Grin: 

Remember to take some time out for yourself.

Its really hard work on your own body,all this worrying. :Frown:

----------


## Liz

I am sooooo glad to hear that Barney has improved and you will be getting the lovely boy home tonight.

Keeping the healing light going his way.

Take care of yourself. xxx

----------


## highlander

Got barney home hes looking really good, he has been drinking water, but not eating yet, just going to take time. But lots of TLC going his way. I now have a syringe to give him his pills so this is going to be fun in the morning.

----------


## brandy

so glad to hear hes home and drinking water again!!! get that chicken out and see if he will eat some meat! *G*

----------


## cuddlepop

> Got barney home hes looking really good, he has been drinking water, but not eating yet, just going to take time. But lots of TLC going his way. I now have a syringe to give him his pills so this is going to be fun in the morning.


Remember you pack leader so he will take his medicine. :Wink: 

Lots of little steps me thinks and masses of love. :Grin:

----------


## teenybash

Glad for Barney that he is feeling better....he will eat when he is ready.....Hope you haven't smothered him with all the hugs from everyone. :: 
You too will feel a lot better seeing him improved....happy for you and more hugs.

----------


## Liz

That is such good news that Barney is home and is more happy in himself.

He will eat when he is ready I am sure. Animals are more sensible than us and don't eat for the sake of it!

Good luck with the syringe! :: 

Really hope you get a very good night's sleep tonight. xxx

----------


## Jovi

Glad to hear 'Barney' is improving,its so worrying when our pets are ill,hope he continues to improve.  :Grin:

----------


## highlander

Great news!!! barney just ate some cats food, so at least he has now had his antibotic, whewwwwwwww this is great, lets hope this is him on the road to recovery

----------


## BINBOB

Great news...hope he is now on the road to recovery. :Wink:

----------


## cuddlepop

> Great news!!! barney just ate some cats food, so at least he has now had his antibotic, whewwwwwwww this is great, lets hope this is him on the road to recovery


What a rebel,bet the cats werent too chuffed. :: 

Fantastic news. :Grin:

----------


## highlander

Lets hope he is hungry later so i can give him his painkiller, dont fancy a wrestling match, with me losing a few fingers lol

----------


## teenybash

Awe whats a few fingers for a good cause.......Seriously good news that Barney has eaten...even the cat food.
I think the fella is going to be just fine and now will go from strength to strength.
I bet your tum was bursting and popping with happy bubbles when you saw that food and antb' slide down the red brae. :Smile:

----------


## highlander

LOL it felt like i won the lottery, and to think i used to shout at him for eating hectors food, i even phoned hubby up and told him HEY barney just ate and had a poop lol

----------


## Liz

Yaaaaaaaaaay! That's great news.

Eating and pooped!!! ::   I am sure this is the start of Barney's recovery to full health now.
He might start meowing after all the cat food!

Really chuffed for you and hope you all have a lovely weekend. xxx

Go Barney!!!

----------


## cuddlepop

Thats great news,both ends back in working order. :Grin:  :Wink:

----------


## Lavenderblue2

Brilliant news about Barney, little wonder you feel like you've won the Lottery!

It's been a long week of highs and lows for you Highlander.

Take care, Lavenderblue2  :Smile:

----------


## Kenn

Delighted to hear that Barney is on the road to recovery.

----------


## Kevin Milkins

> LOL it felt like i won the lottery, and to think i used to shout at him for eating hectors food, i even phoned hubby up and told him HEY barney just ate and had a poop lol


Good to hear that Barney is on the mend. ::

----------


## Bakerbhoy

Delighted to hear barney is home n eating again x

----------


## teenybash

Glad to here Barneys tank is full with plumbing and waste disposal all in working order..............Bet you are cock a hoop or should that be poop.
Really happy for you that your lovely Barney is now happily strolling down the Healing Road.  Cuddles to everyone............... :Grin:

----------


## sassylass

This is good news.  Will you be getting out the skillet and frying steaks for him? lol

----------


## highlander

Update......Barney is coming on in leaps and bounds, has eaten a few times today, we went for a walk and man that dog has some strengh in him.

----------


## teenybash

That is really good news.........I think Barney has just got better.
What heart felt relief for you...happy your Barney has come through and is now pulling you through too................... :Grin:

----------


## Liz

The news gets even better!!!! :: 

So chuffed that Barney has now recovered.  No more stones!!!!!lol

----------


## ciderally

hey really good news....hugs for barney xx

----------


## ciderally

monday.....hows barney done over the weekend? still improving i hope xx

----------


## highlander

Just to let you all know, barney is now much, much better, hes still only eating catfood and turns his nose up at the chicken i gave him, he is going back to the vets tomorrow night to be sedated again to get his stitches out, i am watching him like a hawk when hes outside, so worried hes going to go back to eating stones, thank-you all for your lovely messages.

----------


## Liz

Delighted to hear that darling Barney is continuing along the road to full recovery and enjoying the cat food. :: 
Hopefully, he will go back to dog food when he is ready. I am sure he will feel much more comfortable once he gets the stitches out.

I can imagine it must be really worrying for you in case he eats stones again. :: 
Benjy is bad for picking up stones but thankfully they are very small and he has only swallowed a couple.
His poos always contain 'treasures' such as bits of socks, unidentified bits of plastic and anything else he has hoovered up!

----------


## teenybash

Good to hear Barney is doing so well............Watch out though the cat food could turn out to be a bit of a ploy....................sounds as if he has realised it's much taster than the doggy stuff....but who cares as long as he is well............ :Wink:

----------


## sassylass

> Just to let you all know, barney is now much, much better, hes still only eating catfood and turns his nose up at the chicken i gave him, he is going back to the vets tomorrow night to be sedated again to get his stitches out, i am watching him like a hawk when hes outside, so worried hes going to go back to eating stones, thank-you all for your lovely messages.


maybe he's learned getting stoned is a bad idea.

----------


## ciderally

ah ....see that news has cheered me up....good old barney, glad to hear he is doing well xx

----------


## cuddlepop

I'm so glad Barney is feeling so much better. :Smile: 

Think he'll think twice about those stones now.

----------

